# Προσωρινή ανάρτηση



## nickel (Jun 25, 2008)

Καλημέρα

Επειδή κάποιοι αναρωτήθηκαν για τη φωτιά στον Άγιο Στέφανο:

Φως έχουμε, θέα δεν έχουμε. Ούτε τον καπνό δεν βλέπουμε.

Καλό καλοκαίρι.


----------



## curry (Jun 25, 2008)

Όπως έλεγε και στην Ελληνοφρένεια χτες "τίποτα δεν μυρίζει καλοκαίρι, όσο η μυρωδιά του καμένου δάσους"...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2008)

Το ρεύμα στα νότια (Μοσχάτο, Καλλιθέα, Πειραιάς κ.τ.ό.) ήταν κομμένο για πολλή ώρα. Τίποτα δεν αξίζει περισσότερο από το συνδυασμό λάπτοπ με ups... :)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 25, 2008)

Και ο Υμηττός ξανα-καίγεται, και μυρίζει, και φαίνεται...


----------



## curry (Jun 25, 2008)

Στο Θησείο δεν μυρίζει - αν φαίνεται δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω θέα (ο Θεός να την κάνει) - αλλά ακούγονται αεροπλάνα όλοι την ώρα. Έχει αποκατασταθεί το ρεύμα; Διάβασα ότι έπαθε βλάβη κάποιο καλώδιο λόγω της φωτιάς στον Υμηττό.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2008)

Σε Καλλιθέα και Μοσχάτο, πάντως, το ρεύμα επέστρεψε. :) (Ευτυχώς, γιατί είχα λλλειώσει απ' τη ζέστη — το "λείωσει" έτσι, με ΕΙ και τρία Λ!)


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 25, 2008)

Εμείς, πάντως, που είμαστε Καλλιθέα δεν είχαμε καθόλου διακοπή. Στο κέντρο όμως στο υπουργείο που δουλεύει η ξαδέρφη μου είχαν για αρκετή ώρα διακοπή.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2008)

ΡΡ, εσείς τότε πρέπει να 'στε γιαλαντζί Καλλιθέα (τίποτα προς Συγγρού μεριά μού μυρίζεται) — τα πραγματικά παλικάρια είναι δυτικά τής Θησέως!


----------



## Pink Panther (Jun 25, 2008)

Ακριβώς, αγαπητέ Ζάζουλα. Πιο Συγγρού δε γίνεται!!!


----------

